# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Bali huts

## barney118

I am going to build a hut to give me some more room around the pool and I was hell bent on buying one of those DIY bali huts, but after looking at the costs and becomming really scared I have since changed my mind and going to build one myself with a Colorbond roof, due to the fact the cocky's would only make a mess of the thatching over time. 
I got the inspiration from a Sunday paper who had a Colorbond roof and it looked tidy and gave the area a professional look. 
I am looking at either building a 3x3m or 3x 2.4m. I have done a bit of shopping and still cant decide on the post size either 200mm log or 180mm log. Also what to use as a deck Merbau, spotted gum/hardwood, or treated for a salt water pool. If you have had some experiences It would be appreciative to learn from others that have had good or bad experiences with the above materials around a pool.  
I cant say that I can eliminate corrosion but how to reduce rot etc on wood materials subject to water.

----------

